# NYC/Jersey City area gamer looking to game



## WNightBlade (Aug 9, 2006)

I live in Jersey City and work in Manhattan, and I'm looking for any game to join on the island or in the Jersey City/Hoboken area. The only games I've found so far have been in Queens and Brooklyn, and it's a little too far out of the way. Any DMs/GMs with games in Manhattan, Jersey City, or Hoboken interested in a player?


----------



## Wystan (Aug 9, 2006)

WNightBlade, would Paramus Area be acceptable to you, my group might be willing to add another, but we would need to meet you first in a neutral setting. Please let me know. wcurtiskpmg (that symbol that uses a circled a) hotmail (that period thingy) com.

Bill Curtis


----------



## WNightBlade (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm carless, so anything that's walkable from a PATH or metro strop (or Jersey light rail, but I haven't tried it yet...) would probably be good!


----------



## Wystan (Aug 9, 2006)

Ah, It would require bus travel then. I used to live in Fairview, a few towns away from you, Paramus is quite a trip....


----------

